# [solved] USB-Wlan Adapter TP-Link TL-WN821N wird nicht erkan

## AWO

Hallo zusammen,

habe mir letzte Woche 2 USB-Wlan Adapter gekauft. Einer von beiden ist mit einem Chip von Ralink, der sofort und ohne Probleme erkannt wurde und in sehr kurzer Zeit einsatzbereit war.

Der andere Adapter bereitet mir aber ziemliches Kopfzerbrechen. Ich hatte vorher in meinem PC eine PCI-Wlan Karte, die mit madwifi-ng einwandfrei funktionierte. Aus diesem Grund habe ich mir auch diesen USB-Wlan Adapter gekauft. 

Nach nun mehr als 5 Tagen googeln, Tipps finden und diese ausprobieren, habe ich es bisher nicht geschafft den USB-Wlan Adapter zum laufen zu bewegen.

Ich habe bisher folgende Dinge probiert:

1. Da ich die gentoo-sourcen-2.6.30-r1 nutze, habe ich die Treiber ath9k und ar9170usb getestet.

2. Ich habe das alexxy-Overlay bei mir ausprobiert. Grund dafür war, dass dort madwifi-ng-9999 vorhanden ist.

3. Ndiswrapper habe ich auch probiert. Die einzigen Windowstreiber, die sich erfolgreich installieren ließen, waren die von Vista64. Sobald nach einem    Neustart das Modul ndiswrapper geladen werden sollte, gab es aber eine Fehlermeldung, dass der Treiber nicht geladen werden konnte.

Diverse Forenbeiträge, besonders aus dem Ubuntu-Forum habe ich dazu gefunden und getestet z.B http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1052619. Ohne Erfolg. Ich habe auch noch folgendes getestet: http://linuxwireless.org/en/users/Drivers/ar9170.fw.

Ich bin mit meinem Latein leider am Ende und hoffe, dass ihr mir weiterhelfen könnt. Ich denke, dass jemand von euch ebenfalls so einen Adapter besitzt und mir helfen kann oder mir vielleicht sagt, wie man an eine solche Sache systematisch rangeht.

Hier mal was zu meiner Hardware:

```
lsusb

Bus 002 Device 003: ID 0cf3:1002 Atheros Communications, Inc.
```

Das ist der besagte Adapter. Egal welchen Treiber ich lade, es wird kein zusätzliches device ala wlan0 oder ath0 angezeigt. Unter /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules wird auch keine entsprechende Regel eingetragen.

```
uname -a

Linux station-01 2.6.30-gentoo-r1 #5 SMP Tue Jun 23 19:06:14 CEST 2009 x86_64 Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Quad CPU Q6600 @ 2.40GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux
```

```
#

# Some SCSI devices (e.g. CD jukebox) support multiple LUNs

#

CONFIG_SCSI_MULTI_LUN=y

CONFIG_SCSI_CONSTANTS=y

CONFIG_SCSI_LOGGING=y

CONFIG_SCSI_SCAN_ASYNC=y

CONFIG_SCSI_WAIT_SCAN=m

#

# Wireless LAN

#

CONFIG_WLAN_PRE80211=y

CONFIG_STRIP=m

CONFIG_WLAN_80211=y

CONFIG_LIBERTAS=m

CONFIG_LIBERTAS_USB=m

CONFIG_LIBERTAS_SDIO=m

# CONFIG_LIBERTAS_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_LIBERTAS_THINFIRM=m

CONFIG_LIBERTAS_THINFIRM_USB=m

CONFIG_AIRO=m

CONFIG_ATMEL=m

CONFIG_PCI_ATMEL=m

CONFIG_AT76C50X_USB=m

CONFIG_PRISM54=m

CONFIG_USB_ZD1201=m

CONFIG_USB_NET_RNDIS_WLAN=m

CONFIG_RTL8180=m

CONFIG_RTL8187=m

CONFIG_ADM8211=m

CONFIG_MAC80211_HWSIM=m

CONFIG_MWL8K=m

CONFIG_P54_COMMON=m

CONFIG_P54_USB=m

CONFIG_P54_PCI=m

CONFIG_P54_SPI=m

CONFIG_P54_LEDS=y

CONFIG_ATH5K=m

CONFIG_ATH5K_DEBUG=y

CONFIG_ATH9K=m

CONFIG_ATH9K_DEBUG=y

CONFIG_AR9170_USB=m

CONFIG_AR9170_LEDS=y

CONFIG_IPW2100=m

CONFIG_IPW2100_MONITOR=y

CONFIG_IPW2100_DEBUG=y

CONFIG_IPW2200=m

CONFIG_IPW2200_MONITOR=y

CONFIG_IPW2200_RADIOTAP=y

CONFIG_IPW2200_PROMISCUOUS=y

CONFIG_IPW2200_QOS=y

# CONFIG_IPW2200_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_LIBIPW=m

# CONFIG_LIBIPW_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_IWLWIFI=m

CONFIG_IWLWIFI_LEDS=y

CONFIG_IWLWIFI_RFKILL=y

# CONFIG_IWLWIFI_SPECTRUM_MEASUREMENT is not set

# CONFIG_IWLWIFI_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_IWLAGN=m

CONFIG_IWL4965=y

CONFIG_IWL5000=y

CONFIG_IWL3945=m

CONFIG_IWL3945_SPECTRUM_MEASUREMENT=y

CONFIG_HOSTAP=m

CONFIG_HOSTAP_FIRMWARE=y

CONFIG_HOSTAP_FIRMWARE_NVRAM=y

CONFIG_HOSTAP_PLX=m

CONFIG_HOSTAP_PCI=m

CONFIG_B43=m

CONFIG_B43_PCI_AUTOSELECT=y

CONFIG_B43_PCICORE_AUTOSELECT=y

CONFIG_B43_LEDS=y

CONFIG_B43_RFKILL=y

# CONFIG_B43_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_B43LEGACY=m

CONFIG_B43LEGACY_PCI_AUTOSELECT=y

CONFIG_B43LEGACY_PCICORE_AUTOSELECT=y

CONFIG_B43LEGACY_LEDS=y

CONFIG_B43LEGACY_LEDS=y

CONFIG_B43LEGACY_RFKILL=y

CONFIG_B43LEGACY_DEBUG=y

CONFIG_B43LEGACY_DMA=y

CONFIG_B43LEGACY_PIO=y

CONFIG_B43LEGACY_DMA_AND_PIO_MODE=y

# CONFIG_B43LEGACY_DMA_MODE is not set

# CONFIG_B43LEGACY_PIO_MODE is not set

CONFIG_ZD1211RW=m

# CONFIG_ZD1211RW_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_RT2X00=m

CONFIG_RT2400PCI=m

CONFIG_RT2500PCI=m

CONFIG_RT61PCI=m

CONFIG_RT2500USB=m

CONFIG_RT73USB=m

CONFIG_RT2X00_LIB_PCI=m

CONFIG_RT2X00_LIB_USB=m

CONFIG_RT2X00_LIB=m

CONFIG_RT2X00_LIB_FIRMWARE=y

CONFIG_RT2X00_LIB_CRYPTO=y

CONFIG_RT2X00_LIB_RFKILL=y

CONFIG_RT2X00_LIB_LEDS=y

# CONFIG_RT2X00_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_HERMES=m

CONFIG_HERMES_CACHE_FW_ON_INIT=y

CONFIG_PLX_HERMES=m

CONFIG_TMD_HERMES=m

CONFIG_NORTEL_HERMES=m

CONFIG_PCI_HERMES=m
```

Vielen Dank schon mal im Voraus und wenn ihr noch weitere Daten von meinem System benötigt einfach sagen, ich poste die Sachen so schnell wie möglich.

Gruß André

//edit: Titel wurde auf 'USB-Wlan Adapter TP-Link TL-WN821N wird nicht erkannt' geändertLast edited by AWO on Wed Oct 28, 2009 8:50 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## AWO

... das Gerät ist übrigens ein TP-Link TL-WN821N.

Gruß André

----------

## AWO

... konnte das Problem erst einmal temporär lösen.

Ein Downgrade der gentoo-sourcen auf 2.6.29-r5 und das ausführen folgender Anweisungen brachten den Erfolg.

http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/netgear-wlan-usb-stick-wn111v2-mit-atheros-ch/3/#post-1874262

Ist natürlich nicht so schön, dass der Adapter wohl zur Zeit noch nicht nativ vom Kernel unterstützt wird, aber ich hoffe, dass das demnächst der Fall sein wird. 

Ich werde deshalb diesen Thread auch noch nicht auf solved setzen und eine entsprechende Notiz hinzufügen, wenn das Problem endgültig gelöst ist.

Gruß André

----------

## AWO

Erfreuliche Nachrichten:

Nach einem Update auf gentoo-sources-2.6.31-r4 und dem Einsatz der aktuellsten Firmware funktioniert mein USB-Wlan-Adapter endlich.   :Very Happy: 

Gruß André

----------

